# Aspiring AZ Beekeeper



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't keep up with who's who in beekeeping, but I believe Roy Wilson of Southwest Bee Supply could probably help you get in touch with some beekeepers that are local to you.


----------



## gonzo (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## urban_greenthumb (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

You should stop by and visit the ranch soon...we are just up the road from you (relatively speaking). 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome UG!


----------



## FlagstaffBaughs (Apr 9, 2012)

HI Im up in Flag some day I might do a cuttout down there a friend has a farm and I guess a old house is completely filled with bees but time is next to impossibla pluss I like my 70 degree weather.


----------

